# Plastic surgery



## Lc jones (Sep 22, 2019)

Who in the forum would consider plastic surgery?  I’m getting a bit older and  I am toying with the idea. But I don’t think I have the guts to go under the knife for anything that isn’t medically necessary. We will see if my vanity will override my nervousness about going under the knife.


----------



## Patio Life (Sep 22, 2019)

You might pick one area and see how it goes, how you feel about a smaller surgery. A friend of mine had her eye lids lifted, she looked much younger.


----------



## Kadee (Sep 22, 2019)

I recently had plastic surgery on the side of my face to remove a persistent skin cancer
it was quite a large  SC  ( about the size of 50cent australian coin ) that came back again and again despite being treated by various methods .
I’m not sure if you were only referring to the likes of face lifts ect or plastic surgery in general


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 22, 2019)

Patio Life said:


> You might pick one area and see how it goes, how you feel about a smaller surgery. A friend of mine had her eye lids lifted, she looked much younger.


 I am considering a neck lift  as the skin is getting loose. I have lost a bunch of weight and that area is not as attractive as I would like. But it makes me nervous to have surgery around my neck area. I have heard the results are fantastic but I have to get the courage up first.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2019)

Patio Life said:


> You might pick one area and see how it goes, how you feel about a smaller surgery. A friend of mine had her eye lids lifted, she looked much younger.


 I'd really like to get that done too. I even got the name of a good plastic surgeon from a Doctor friend of mine, but I keep putting it off, because I'm scared it'll hurt a lot..


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 22, 2019)

I guess I want all my parts to match.       No nips and tucks for me.


----------



## win231 (Sep 22, 2019)

I have had doctors try to talk me into gastric bypass & liposuction when I was severely overweight (405 lbs).  But I just didn't think modifying the stomach was the solution.  I was right - changing what I ate was the solution, but (of course) not profitable.
There is a big difference between medically-necessary plastic surgery to correct a problem & just wanting to look younger.
I had an unsightly lump on my ear removed several years ago - it was a common "Fat Tumor."  The dermatologist said it was probably harmless but it should be removed anyway & I didn't like the way it looked.  I would never have face lifts or anything just to look younger.


----------



## treeguy64 (Sep 22, 2019)

Don't do it! So many who do end up looking like freaks, like Kenny Rogers, Dolly Parton, Wayne Newton, etc.

Also, putting foreign objects under your skin, as with implants, sets you up for cancer, later down the line. An old gf got breast implants and, with zero risks, except the implants, came up with 4th Stage bc. She had a double mastectomy, and reconstructive surgery. Her boss, a heart surgeon, and others in the medical profession, saw to it that she got the best treatments in the world, no exaggeration. She's fine today, as far as I know. We haven't spoken for a few years. 

Let Nature do what it will. Flow with the aging process, and do so gracefully. You'll have greater peace of mind, I believe, than trying to shape yourself into something unnatural, some ideal that's anything but.


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 22, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I'd really like to get that done too. I even got the name of a good plastic surgeon from a Doctor friend of mine, but I keep putting it off, because I'm scared it'll hurt a lot..


Yeah I don’t like my turkey neck


----------



## win231 (Sep 22, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Don't do it! So many who do end up looking like freaks, like Kenny Rogers, Dolly Parton, Wayne Newton, etc.
> 
> Also, putting foreign objects under your skin, as with implants, sets you up for cancer, later down the line. An old gf got breast implants and, with zero risks, except the implants, came up with 4th Stage bc. She had a double mastectomy, and reconstructive surgery. Her boss, a heart surgeon, and others in the medical profession, saw to it that she got the best treatments in the world, no exaggeration. She's fine today, as far as I know. We haven't spoken for a few years.
> 
> Let Nature do what it will. Flow with the aging process, and do so gracefully. You'll have greater peace of mind, I believe, than trying to shape yourself into something unnatural, some ideal that's anything but.


Or Sylvester Stallone or Joan Rivers.  And I don't know what Alec Baldwin had done but he looks like a bunch of bees stung his face & caused swelling.


----------



## jujube (Sep 22, 2019)

I'd love to get rid of the bags under my eyes and lift my eyelids.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 22, 2019)

Sharon Osborne showed off her latest face lift last week on The Talk.  Her face looks like its plastic.  She openly says she has had every thing done with her face being done more than once.  Will stay old looking here!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 23, 2019)

No thanks!

I had an elderly customer years ago that used to joke about all of the procedures his wife had done over the years.  He said it was like pouring money into an old car, it looks nice but you've still got an old car.


----------



## win231 (Sep 23, 2019)

I just remembered something.  Anyone here see the first "Lethal Weapon?"
When the two cops found a bomb wired under a car, Mel Gibson says, "More plastic than Cher."


----------



## 911 (Sep 23, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I'd really like to get that done too. I even got the name of a good plastic surgeon from a Doctor friend of mine, but I keep putting it off, because I'm scared it'll hurt a lot..


I had blepharoplastry done about 20 years ago. It came out really nice. I didn’t have a brow lift, I had those unsightly fat bags under the eyes removed. No one has ever been able to see the tiny scalpel scar in the fold under the eyes. Today, it looks very natural and no more bags.

I had them removed because bags make a person look older and tired and I did.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2019)

terry123 said:


> Sharon Osborne showed off her latest face lift last week on The Talk.  Her face looks like its plastic.  She openly says she has had every thing done with her face being done more than once.  Will stay old looking here!


 She's had her face done more than Joan Rivers, however compared to many celebs and their face-lifts I think she had a good surgeon... . Trouble is with full face plastic surgery it has to be done every few years..something else has to be lifted here or there, and I wouldn't want to do that, nor could I afford it even if I did, but something like the under eye bags or a brow life, can make a huge difference


----------



## gennie (Sep 23, 2019)

Kadee46 said:


> I recently had plastic surgery on the side of my face to remove a persistent skin cancer
> it was quite a large  SC  ( about the size of 50cent australian coin ) that came back again and again despite being treated by various methods .
> I’m not sure if you were only referring to the likes of face lifts ect or plastic surgery in general



 My nose did battle with basal cell cancer a couple of time.  It's still functional but does show the scars.  I would have considered plastic surgery if I was still in the job or dating market or maybe for my own self-esteem but the cancer had a habit of recurring in the same spot even tho I had the Mohs surgery.  I didn't want another returning and being lost in the 'new' nose.


----------



## rgp (Sep 23, 2019)

I'll just [as they say] grow old gracefully ............. well I'll grow old anyway......


----------



## Keesha (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Gary O' (Sep 23, 2019)

Patio Life said:


> A friend of mine had her eye lids lifted, she looked much younger.


My old boss (CEO) had that done.
Looked surprised for a few weeks, then everything settled down and seemed to look OK


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 23, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> I am considering a neck lift  as the skin is getting loose. I have lost a bunch of weight and that area is not as attractive as I would like. But it makes me nervous to have surgery around my neck area. I have heard the results are fantastic but I have to get the courage up first.



Don't think there's much risk with that one, and tons of benefit.   I've looked at a lot of before and after pics of procedures in the neck/jawline area.  I have a short neck, so anything going south is noticeable.  Will probably have something done at some point.


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 23, 2019)

Wow definitely different points of view here, I appreciate everybody’s input still considering it but will continue to research.


----------



## 911 (Sep 23, 2019)

A friend of my wife's had her neck tightened. It came out really nice. Great job, I thought. She told us that all the surgeon did was to pull the sides of the neck back and up under the ears and then sewed it in place. She stayed awake for the procedure. A little bruising, but not too bad. She had to stay in the hotel across the street for one night and go back in the morning for the surgeon to check everything. She also told us that it was well worth the $5500.00 it cost her. 

This lady is kind of vane. My wife doesn't think so, but she talks a lot about having procedures done. A few years back, she had her teeth replaced with one of those "new teeth in 1 day" companies we all see advertised on TV. I think she said that was around $25,000.00. Truthfully, I didn't like them on her. They don't look like they belong in her mouth, if you can understand that. 

This lady got a divorce about 10 years ago to a former state legislator. That ruined his career. He was livid.


----------



## gennie (Sep 23, 2019)

This lady got a divorce about 10 years ago to a former state legislator. That ruined his career. He was livid.
[/QUOTE]

I can think of a few national legislators who could benefit from the process.  One that is particularly  prominent in the news.  Hope that didn't violate no politics rule.


----------



## Trade (Sep 23, 2019)

Pay somebody to take a knife to my face? 

I'll pass.


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 23, 2019)

911 said:


> A friend of my wife's had her neck tightened. It came out really nice. Great job, I thought. She told us that all the surgeon did was to pull the sides of the neck back and up under the ears and then sewed it in place. She stayed awake for the procedure. A little bruising, but not too bad. She had to stay in the hotel across the street for one night and go back in the morning for the surgeon to check everything. She also told us that it was well worth the $5500.00 it cost her.
> 
> This lady is kind of vane. My wife doesn't think so, but she talks a lot about having procedures done. A few years back, she had her teeth replaced with one of those "new teeth in 1 day" companies we all see advertised on TV. I think she said that was around $25,000.00. Truthfully, I didn't like them on her. They don't look like they belong in her mouth, if you can understand that.
> 
> This lady got a divorce about 10 years ago to a former state legislator. That ruined his career. He was livid.


Sounds a bit less invasive so that definitely is appealing


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 23, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> Sounds a bit less invasive so that definitely is appealing


Oh and yes I am vain ha ha


----------



## win231 (Sep 23, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> She's had her face done more than Joan Rivers, however compared to many celebs and their face-lifts I think she had a good surgeon... . Trouble is with full face plastic surgery it has to be done every few years..something else has to be lifted here or there, and I wouldn't want to do that, nor could I afford it even if I did, but something like the under eye bags or a brow life, can make a huge difference


Sometimes, not being able to afford something is a blessing.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2019)

win231 said:


> Sometimes, not being able to afford something is a blessing.


 true..although I could afford the smaller procedres (which I may do) .. but not face full of plastic, which I wouldn't do  for cosmetic purposes


----------



## tortiecat (Sep 23, 2019)

I am going to have my eyelids raised, but this is a medical, not a cosmetic procedure.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 23, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> I guess I want all my parts to match.       No nips and tucks for me.


Can you even imagine what they might say hundreds of years from now, when they unearth someone with breast implants?  "Wow, this was some special princess that had these incredible "things" placed on her chest to commemorate her status".


----------



## win231 (Sep 23, 2019)

tortiecat said:


> I am going to have my eyelids raised, but this is a medical, not a cosmetic procedure.


So would I, if they interfered with vision.


----------



## chic (Sep 26, 2019)

I was thinking of doing something with the jowl neck area because I felt my skin there was beginning to droop and brought my whole face down with it. This past winter was especially bad and I didn't think I could face a summer with my neck and sub D wattle as it was. As a last ditch effort I began doing neck exercises which help enormously. I'm stunned at how much the whole area tightened up. Note: I'm not overweight, so there are no fat pockets there and with the addition of make up contouring in addition to the exercises, I can wait for awhile before doing anything drastic. But I would definitely consider a spa treatment or surgical procedure to look younger for myself because when I look younger my brain tells me "you must feel great because see how terrific you look." It's for health every bit as much as vanity if not more.


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 26, 2019)

chic said:


> I was thinking of doing something with the jowl neck area because I felt my skin there was beginning to droop and brought my whole face down with it. This past winter was especially bad and I didn't think I could face a summer with my neck and sub D wattle as it was. As a last ditch effort I began doing neck exercises which help enormously. I'm stunned at how much the whole area tightened up. Note: I'm not overweight, so there are no fat pockets there and with the addition of make up contouring in addition to the exercises, I can wait for awhile before doing anything drastic. But I would definitely consider a spa treatment or surgical procedure to look younger for myself because when I look younger my brain tells me "you must feel great because see how terrific you look." It's for health every bit as much as vanity if not more.


What type of neck exercises would you recommend?


----------



## TravelinMan (Sep 27, 2019)

My mother had blepharoplastry when she was in her 70's, but Medicare deemed it medically necessary for proper eyesight.  I look in the mirror and see that it won't be many more years and that will be my situation, so I will have it done.  That is the only plastics procedure I will ever even think about having done.


----------



## chic (Sep 27, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> What type of neck exercises would you recommend?



There are lots on Youtube, but I do my own.


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 27, 2019)

chic said:


> There are lots on Youtube, but I do my own.


Would you be able to share that information with me regarding what you do? I don’t know whether you can describe it or not though I’ll look it up on YouTube thanks


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 1, 2019)

I wouldn't have any surgery that wasn't medically necessary.  So, I'm getting a few wrinkles - hardly surprising.  No matter what you do cosmetically, you're still the same person under the skin.


----------



## Lakeland living (Oct 1, 2019)

Years ago a co worker got himself a real expensive wig. They bolted it to his skull.
Nope...not for me.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 1, 2019)

I had an orthopedic surgeon penpal a long time ago.  He told me about this woman friend in San Diego who was always having plastic surgery done, ALL over her body.  He emailed me her pic and at 69 she looked VERY attractive.  She told him that if he had surgery done by her doctor she would get a referral discount on her next procedure.  He thought about it and chickened out.


----------



## chic (Oct 1, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> Would you be able to share that information with me regarding what you do? I don’t know whether you can describe it or not though I’ll look it up on YouTube thanks



I haven't made a video - yet, but tilt your head back, point your chin to the ceiling and stretch your lower jaw forward, feeling the muscles pull and firm. 5 mins. a day will show results pretty quick. Best luck.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 1, 2019)

https://m.wikihow.com/Tighten-Loose-Neck-Skin
I found the above article.  I would only consider the exercise and moisturizer section for myself, none of the injections and botox and surgery etc.  My neck is not bad for my age but I do have 'jowls' at the sides of my jaw that I hate.

I saw an old episode lately of Alfred Hitchcock and the wife in the story had one of those straps under the chin and tied on top of the head, to firm a double chin.  Do those things work?  It would probably give ME a headache, like when I use a too tight headband.


----------



## Lc jones (Oct 1, 2019)

chic said:


> I haven't made a video - yet, but tilt your head back, point your chin to the ceiling and stretch your lower jaw forward, feeling the muscles pull and firm. 5 mins. a day will show results pretty quick. Best luck.


You know what I’ve been trying that and I’m hoping it’s going to work eventually keep your fingers crossed thanks


----------



## Liberty (Oct 1, 2019)

Lakeland living said:


> Years ago a co worker got himself a real expensive wig. They bolted it to his skull.
> Nope...not for me.


His name wasn't Frank N. Stein by any chance, was it?


----------



## Liberty (Oct 1, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> You know what I’ve been trying that and I’m hoping it’s going to work eventually keep your fingers crossed thanks


Fyi... got this for possible TMJ...my dentist loved to hear my jaw "click"...ha ha.  The great thing was not only did it really take care of the TMJ, but my neck now  looks 15 years younger.  It sure worked !

https://www.amazon.com/Neckline-Sli...aw+exerciser&qid=1569963853&s=gateway&sr=8-18


----------



## Lc jones (Oct 1, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Fyi... got this for possible TMJ...my dentist loved to hear my jaw "click"...ha ha.  The great thing was not only did it really take care of the TMJ, but my neck now  looks 15 years younger.  It sure worked !
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Neckline-Sli...aw+exerciser&qid=1569963853&s=gateway&sr=8-18


Cool


----------



## Lc jones (Oct 1, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> Cool


I just took a look at it it blows my mind this really worked?


----------



## Liberty (Oct 1, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> I just took a look at it it blows my mind this really worked?


Yep...it did for me, that's all I can say...used it for just 2 or 3 minutes every other day.
Did it for a month and then would crack my mouth up and down and did notice the TMJ wasn't very noticeable any more...then another month or so and I looked in the mirror and said, hey, my neck looks way "tighter".  Hope it does the same for you, sans the TMJ if you don't need that fix...ha ha ha.


----------



## Lc jones (Oct 1, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Yep...it did for me, that's all I can say...used it for just 2 or 3 minutes every other day.
> Did it for a month and then would crack my mouth up and down and did notice the TMJ wasn't very noticeable any more...then another month or so and I looked in the mirror and said, hey, my neck looks way "tighter".  Hope it does the same for you, sans the TMJ if you don't need that fix...ha ha ha.


 It’s pretty inexpensive too


----------



## Keesha (Oct 1, 2019)

Liberty said:


> His name wasn't Frank N. Stein by any chance, was it?


Hahaha. That was good.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 1, 2019)

PVC said:


> https://m.wikihow.com/Tighten-Loose-Neck-Skin
> I found the above article.  I would only consider the exercise and moisturizer section for myself, none of the injections and botox and surgery etc.  My neck is not bad for my age but I do have 'jowls' at the sides of my jaw that I hate.
> 
> I saw an old episode lately of Alfred Hitchcock and the wife in the story had one of those straps under the chin and tied on top of the head, to firm a double chin.  Do those things work?  It would probably give ME a headache, like when I use a too tight headband.


Haha, I used one of those chin straps in my 20's, PVC, would you believe?...I put on a little weight everywhere and thot I had to get rid of excess under the chin....with no sagging and firm skin....what was I thinking?


----------



## Liberty (Oct 2, 2019)

PopsnTuff said:


> Haha, I used one of those chin straps in my 20's, PVC, would you believe?...I put on a little weight everywhere and thot I had to get rid of excess under the chin....with no sagging and firm skin....what was I thinking?


Yes, there's a good exercise to take care of the sagging jowls. Take your thumbs and place them at each corner of your lips (inside your mouth), placing your two index fingers on each side of your nose.  Lift up and count to five seconds.  Release your hands and place both your hands (fingers) on your eyebrows and life up for five seconds (this gives a lift to your eye lids).  Repeat  a few times.


----------



## KimIn Wis (Sep 8, 2020)

Lc jones said:


> I am considering a neck lift  as the skin is getting loose. I have lost a bunch of weight and that area is not as attractive as I would like. But it makes me nervous to have surgery around my neck area. I have heard the results are fantastic but I have to get the courage up first.


Had this! Love it! I've always had a double chin, my whole life. Most teens worried about their thighs, I hated my neck.  As I got older and older that double chin turned into major turtle neck. I just hated it. Like someone said earlier, they just basically pull your skin up and back and pin it behind your ears in a couple of places. I just wish I'd done it sooner!


----------



## mlh (Sep 8, 2020)

Lc jones said:


> Who in the forum would consider plastic surgery?  I’m getting a bit older and  I am toying with the idea. But I don’t think I have the guts to go under the knife for anything that isn’t medically necessary. We will see if my vanity will override my nervousness about going under the knife.



Only if it were medically necessary.


----------



## Jules (Sep 8, 2020)

Blepharoplasty seems to be more common in men.  Three men had it and DH had it recommended for him.  It was all covered under medical.  None of them seemed to have heavier eye lids than some women I know.


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 8, 2020)

Lc jones said:


> Who in the forum would consider plastic surgery?  I’m getting a bit older and  I am toying with the idea. But I don’t think I have the guts to go under the knife for anything that isn’t medically necessary. We will see if my vanity will override my nervousness about going under the knife.


You only live once - Go for it!!!!!


----------

